# Frage zu Webservereinrichtung



## 1989moni1989 (13. August 2010)

Hallo!

Zum Testen würde ich gerne meinen Computer als Webserver einrichten. Zusätzlich sollen 2 Leute sich per Remotedesktopverbindung mit meinem PC verbinden können. Das hat schon mal geklappt aber jetzt nicht mehr aus irgendeinem Grund.

Ich bekomme immer die Rückmeldung 'Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung' wenn ich die Adresse in Remotedesktopverbindung oder in den Browser eingebe.

Ich habe einen Computer, der über Lan mit einem Switch verbunden isst und der hängt dann an einem THOMSON TG585 v7 Router.

Unter Heimnetzwerk->Geräte habe ich diese Funktion gefunden: Öffentliche IP-Adresse einer Verbindung einem Gerät zuweisen

Diese muss vermutlich aktiviert werden. Es erscheint eine Combobox mit allen Geräten im Netzwerk, nur nicht mit meinem Computer... Liegt das am Switch?

Ich verwende übrigens DynDNS um meine IP-Adresse upzudaten.

Mfg
Monika


----------



## sheel (13. August 2010)

Ist Portforwarding ein?


----------



## 1989moni1989 (13. August 2010)

Wie stellt man das ein?


----------



## sheel (13. August 2010)

Im Interface des Routers, je nach Gerät/Einstelungen eine andere IP.

Dort für zB Port 80 (HTTP) die IP deines Rechners angeben (die interne, die er vom Router bekommen hat)


----------



## 1989moni1989 (13. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ja, jetzt funktioniert es. Habe den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und dann nochmal konfiguriert.

Das Problem istt jetzt noch, dass ich mich per RemoteDesktopVerbindung nicht verbinden kann weil da steht: Mit den Anmeldeinformationen konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden

Ich habe die User in die remotedesktop-gruppe gegeben und ein passwort zugewiesen. Trotzdem komm ich mit keinem der 3 Benutzer ein. Was muss ich als Domäne nehmen? ich habe es mit dem computernamen versucht, das geht nicht.

mfg
moni


----------



## sheel (13. August 2010)

Welchen Betriebssystem ist es denn?


----------



## 1989moni1989 (13. August 2010)

windows 7
Lg moni


----------

